# 32" Polaroid 1080i LCD TV multiple problems



## stuntz0rZ (Mar 2, 2011)

I purchased this a few years ago on black friday at walmart. It seemed like a good buy. But now i only wish i purchased a Samsung instead.

This tv is the worst ever. It gets a weak signal on any HD channel (it really doesn't like 1080i) Replacing the cables in the wall with RG6 Quad shield didn't help. nor a new 3 way splitter outside in the cable box. This tv got awful signal on a 7.5 db leg. The 3.5 db leg works better but it's still a little fuzzy with occasional signal loss.

And now i discover it doesn't work with an HDMI cable to my brand new computer. The computer freezes up and no signal ever comes to the tv. I tried an endless amount of times and my computer froze up so much to the point windows7 got corrupt.

My Samsung 1080p 46" LCD does every task i give it. So that just leaves me to believe these Polaroids are crap


----------

